# How does one disassemble a cis injector? Where to buy parts?



## SGLoki (Dec 12, 2004)

So I have never bothered to tear down a CIS injector before, but I think I am due for a try. Has anyone done this before? 

where can I buy a rebuild kit for the mk1 cis injectors? I need to replace the screens at minimum. 

Thanks!

-Loki


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

you don't. They either work or you can try to have it cleaned or just get another one,(new or used). I have never heard of anybody refurbing these injectors. I don't know that it would even be worth it.

I have 6 of them you can have if you want to pay for shipping. I know at least 1 is leaky and has a poor spray pattern, the rest ???


----------



## SGLoki (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. I was under the impression they were multi piece, I realized after a close inspection that the tip is crimped closed and a rebuild would be stupid and risky. 

I bought a new set after the shop I called for ultrasonic cleaning claimed they tore them down and replaced the screens inside. :screwy:


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow, those guys are real honest,,,,


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

you can hang a fingernail under the pin valve and pull it open. then you can backflush the injector by spraying wd40, carb cleaner, etc


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

antichristonwheels said:


> you can hang a fingernail under the pin valve and pull it open. then you can backflush the injector by spraying wd40, carb cleaner, etc




this works but not as thorough as ultrasonic cleaning process

the ultrasonic physically loosens all dirt/carbon/rust and other debris OFF the metal

then yeah you could flush that out like you said


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

http://reflectionsandshadows.com/cis-injector-cleaning/


----------

